# Mod To Light



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Any ideas on how to dim the light over the bed , too bright , even for reading ? Has anyone seen an opaque cover for the light instead of clear ? Thinking about using some sandpaper to get rid of the real clear center section , also thought of using something stick on but that gets fairly warm and glue would most likey be an issue . Who knows , maybe even a dimmer switch ?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Many have removed one of the bulbs or switched to lower watt bulbs. I believe they come with 11w and you can get some 7's at any Home Depot or Lowes. They should be basic low voltage bulbs used in outdoor lighting systems. Also, some have switched it to a light system similar to ones used in airplanes where you can direct the light stream. Check JC Whitney for ideas. Do a search for a recent thead that discussed what was used and how it was installed.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dan,

A dimmer switch on that light would be a great solution. There are 12V dimmers available (try Radio Shack or similar). Beyond that, there are also translucent paints you can get to cut light transmission. Just spray the inside of the light cover, and it will kind of 'frost' the surface.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I installed the airplane style spotlights where our factory light fixture used to be. It works well.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I replaced mine with 7watt bulbs. The Noma outdoor replacement bulbs work are are very cheap. Another member installed a 3way style switch to allow for only a single side to be turned on.

Thor


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Same here - I pulled a bulb and that sucker still starts to singe my hair, if I'm not careful.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I put smaller watt bulbs in mine and works great

Don


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Got a couple of 7 watt bulbs at the auto parts store , we'll see how they work tonight . Am on day four of seven at Gold Beach , Or.

F.Y.I. , the parts guy at NAPA looked up the stock bulb# and it was 17 watts !

Thanks to all who responded . action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey Dan,

Enjoy the rest of your trip...wish we were camping right now









I know, isn't that light ridiculous? I'm going to go get some lesser watt bulbs this weekend








Dawn sunny


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Standard overhead bulbs I've seen are usually around 17 or 18 watts, or about 1.5 amps. Things like that become important when you dry camp a lot. You have a few lights on and you're drawing 9 amps from the batteries. Leave 'em on for three hours and that's 27 amp-hours you sucked out of your batteries.

I haven't gotten as far as replacing bulbs yet on the 23RS, but on our old TT I changed some of the bulbs to 11 watts, or a bit less than one amp. I guess I'll have to pull some bulbs out or change to a single/both/off light fixture (nother mod for nother day).


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

They are too bright above the slide out bed. We are going to change ours to the 7 watt. Adding a switch or dimmer is a good idea.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Txcamper said:


> They are too bright above the slide out bed. We are going to change ours to the 7 watt. Adding a switch or dimmer is a good idea.


The 7 watts will make a world of difference

Don


----------



## dnewman9 (Jul 16, 2006)

HootBob said:


> They are too bright above the slide out bed. We are going to change ours to the 7 watt. Adding a switch or dimmer is a good idea.


The 7 watts will make a world of difference

Don
[/quote]

As you can see, I am new to this board but I have been lurking for some time I have an 07 25RSS and the one thing I did not like compared to my old popup is that all the light switches were either all on or all off. I found a double pole, double throw switch (the same form factor as factory) and wired it up with a middle off, one side both lights on, the other side with only one light on. On the one light side I have been playing with LED replacements. I may try one of the 7w incandescent lights. I have found that the LED lights that project horizontally work "ok", my last camper had a LED that was a standard plug with a circuit board that projected straight down that worked much better.

The nice thing is that for about a buck a switch and 5 minutes of rewiring per light this mod was done. 
Dennis


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbacker's.com dnewman9!!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

dnewman9 said:


> They are too bright above the slide out bed. We are going to change ours to the 7 watt. Adding a switch or dimmer is a good idea.


The 7 watts will make a world of difference

Don
[/quote]

As you can see, I am new to this board but I have been lurking for some time I have an 07 25RSS and the one thing I did not like compared to my old popup is that all the light switches were either all on or all off. I found a double pole, double throw switch (the same form factor as factory) and wired it up with a middle off, one side both lights on, the other side with only one light on. On the one light side I have been playing with LED replacements. I may try one of the 7w incandescent lights. I have found that the LED lights that project horizontally work "ok", my last camper had a LED that was a standard plug with a circuit board that projected straight down that worked much better.

The nice thing is that for about a buck a switch and 5 minutes of rewiring per light this mod was done. 
Dennis
[/quote]
Welcome dnewman9;

Would you mind posting any/all the specs. _(such as part number, manufacture, source, etc.) _you have on the switch you found. I've been looking for this type of switch myself. It seems that no one wants to make one in that size with a center off position, especially in white. I even contact one mfg. to look at a custom switch, but didn't want to pony up the $3K they wanted as a min. order,







even if it was only 60-80 cents ea.

TIA for any info.

Dave


----------



## dnewman9 (Jul 16, 2006)

I ordered from Delcity a quanity of 8 part number 7500010 DPDT On-Off-On Mini Rocker at a cost $1.19 each. The bad news is they are black but I have found that especially camping the white switches become brown/yellow from dirty hands. (at least that is how I justified it







) 
Dennis



Dreamtimers said:


> They are too bright above the slide out bed. We are going to change ours to the 7 watt. Adding a switch or dimmer is a good idea.


The 7 watts will make a world of difference

Don
[/quote]

As you can see, I am new to this board but I have been lurking for some time I have an 07 25RSS and the one thing I did not like compared to my old popup is that all the light switches were either all on or all off. I found a double pole, double throw switch (the same form factor as factory) and wired it up with a middle off, one side both lights on, the other side with only one light on. On the one light side I have been playing with LED replacements. I may try one of the 7w incandescent lights. I have found that the LED lights that project horizontally work "ok", my last camper had a LED that was a standard plug with a circuit board that projected straight down that worked much better.

The nice thing is that for about a buck a switch and 5 minutes of rewiring per light this mod was done. 
Dennis
[/quote]
Welcome dnewman9;

Would you mind posting any/all the specs. _(such as part number, manufacture, source, etc.) _you have on the switch you found. I've been looking for this type of switch myself. It seems that no one wants to make one in that size with a center off position, especially in white. I even contact one mfg. to look at a custom switch, but didn't want to pony up the $3K they wanted as a min. order,







even if it was only 60-80 cents ea.

TIA for any info.

Dave
[/quote]


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I changed out my bulbs on our last trip... I'm not sure of the number. I just grabbed a set of console bulbs. The parts guy could not tell me the wattage on them. The next mod will be the switch.


----------

